# Trying to figure out if I have brown patch fungus or if it's burn out



## Ortega_Marcus51 (5 mo ago)

Applied brown patch fungicide, quit mowing the area, and quit watering it. It's still spreading and I'm wondering if thatching and aerating the affected area might help.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

What product did you use? Did you water it in?

Are you sure you don't have insects?

Fertilizer burn doesn't spread.


----------



## Ortega_Marcus51 (5 mo ago)

I used bio advanced fungus control for lawns, watered it in. As to the insects I'm not too sure. In the mornings I can find an almost black slime at the base of my blades. Unfortunately had to start watering again, because I can't hand water that side of the lawn everyday.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

If you gently pull on the black slime blades, do they easily come out. Like almost fall out?

I suggest you hit it with DiseaseEx; that will complement the BioAdvanced.

Also, go to the edge of the problem. On the healthy side, pour a bucket of soapy water mixture over a 2x2 area. Watch it for 5-10 minutes to see if any insects come up. There are videos on YouTube if you need some specifics.


----------



## Ortega_Marcus51 (5 mo ago)

Sorry for the late reply. Thank you for telling me about the disease ex, I've applied it about 3 weeks ago and it's back to it's healthy self!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Glad to hear!


----------



## Ortega_Marcus51 (5 mo ago)

Unfortunately now I'm dealing with areas in my front yard that are going yellow/white and the grass just pulls right out. Thinking root rot.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know. You should post this in the cool season forum. Those guys are more familiar with this scenario.


----------



## Ortega_Marcus51 (5 mo ago)

Okay awesome thanks!


----------

